
Seth Godin's 7 Tips for Startups in a Down Market - ardell
http://mashable.com/2009/02/04/seth-godin-advice-for-startups/
======
AndrewWarner
Thanks for posting this Ardell. He's absolutely right about costs going down
in a recession. I just didn't notice them till I did this interview. I was too
busy worrying about losing revenue.

~~~
ardell
Yeh I didn't think about that either, but I suppose it's true at least for the
short term--especially for hiring! Long term it'll depend on the strength of
the dollar, especially if all the new bailout money causes significant
inflation.

